

Further improving digital certificate security - seszett
http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.de/2013/12/further-improving-digital-certificate.html

======
seszett
This is the answer of the French Ministry of Finance, who was issuing the
certificate:

[http://www.ssi.gouv.fr/en/the-anssi/events/revocation-of-
an-...](http://www.ssi.gouv.fr/en/the-anssi/events/revocation-of-an-igc-a-
branch-808.html)

